# domain einstellung



## cantafunk (28. März 2004)

hallo,

mich würde mal interessieren ob es möglich ist, die eigene domain so einzustellen (zb im confixx) das IMMER nur http://www.meineseite.de in der adressleiste erscheint während man auf der seite surft !? 
also, das wenn man einen link anklickt trotzdem nur http://www.meineseite.de angezeigt wird...

gruss
canta


----------



## Tommy (29. März 2004)

Das ist nur mit Hilfe eines Framesets möglich, in welches im Rootverzeichnis liegt. Dazu solltest du im HTML Forum Hilfe finden.


----------

